# Groundblinds for ice fishing?



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm going to try ice fishing for the first time and was wondering if a hub style groundblind would substitute as an ice house for ice fishing. If so, I thought it may have to be anchored, under windy conditions, but that's not a problem as there are places for that on my blind.

Will a groundblind work for ice fishing?

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunnter57


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

#1 is that the ground blind is not meant to keep wind and snow from coming in through the bottom of the blind. So it will lose heat.

#2 a good thing is that ground blinds are meant to keep wind out.

If looking to just get started ice fishing and worried about some minor things than use a ground blind. When starting out ice fishing it's good to know that we like the sport first. Putting money into something that we might not do later is a good thing to test.

I would say the ground blind will work great to get started. Many times I ice fish with nothing other than sitting on a bucket on the ice with no icehouse when it's not to cold.

Just remember when first starting to deer hunting we most likely didn't have as nice of hunting things as we do know. We were most likely given an orange jacket and our father's old gun. When we figured out we liked it we spent more money down the road. Same goes with ice fishing. Give it a try with as little money as we can put into it and if we like it put more money into it later. It's a really cheep sport to get started at so keep it simple at first.

It's good to enjoy the hunting or fishing we are doing instead of enjoying the supplies we have. Just like Christmas we should enjoy the people around us and not the gifts we receive.


----------



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

Your ground blind will be fine, just use the wet snow/slush from when you drilled your holes to bank up the sides of it.


----------

